# Where is the Secondary Air Intake system relay?



## herbaluss (Jul 11, 2008)

Anybody got a diagram or something with the location of the Secondary Air Intake System Relay?
Im looking to bridge the connection so that i can test the system without a VAG-com any guidance would be great.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## herbaluss (Jul 11, 2008)

GTACanuck said:


>


Thanks a lot...
is this image saying that the relay is under the fuse box? or the bottom side of it?


----------



## [a]bek. (Jul 21, 2012)

Some people only have one line and some have two. depending on the year of the car.


----------



## herbaluss (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a 2006 Jetta 2.5

after searching the web seems i got one just like this and to get into it i will have to remove the damn battery :banghead:










mission for tomorrow


----------



## herbaluss (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey guys sorry to bring this post out the dead.
I removed the battery and i can't seem to get this damn cover off anybody got tip/tricks on how to get to the relay which is supposed to be behind this cover.

I have done some basic troubleshooting with the 

VAG-Com output test :

SAI - pump comes on
N112 - does not click when output test is activated

when i go to the N112 and put power to the connector i get the clicking sound... so believe it's the relay is this correct?

Please guide me on how the hell to remove this cover if you have experience

Thanks


----------



## herbaluss (Jul 11, 2008)

Just looked at the bottom fine print and seems i have to actually remove the damn fuse box... anybody confirm they had to do this also??


----------



## marinemail05 (Jul 17, 2015)

herbaluss said:


> Just looked at the bottom fine print and seems i have to actually remove the damn fuse box... anybody confirm they had to do this also??


I realize this is old but did you ever get to the relay? It seems to be under the other fuses but i'm not sure how to get to it. Thanks.


----------

